# Windows CE 5.0 Preferred Wireless Networks Problem



## jbhardman (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello, I am working with a Toughbook CF-08. It's a little portable device that connects to wifi networks and runs Windows CE 5.0. I am needing to change the default wifi network. I've done some big network changes and ended up going with a different SSID and access points.

The device has a control panel with a wireless configuration page. I can see my new SSID. It connects just fine. I can go into the "Preferred Networks" list and select the old one and click Delete. This removes it from the list and the list now only shows the new good SSID with a good connection. So far so good.

When I turn the device off and back on it forgets everything I just did. The wifi says searching and fails to connect to the old SSID. I can see the new one but it's not in the preferred list and the old one is back. I have to re-input my wifi password to connect to the new SSID.

If I reboot the thing, same story.... So, anyone know how to actually store these settings?

Thanks!


----------

